# Kyle, Texas



## Master of the Game (Jan 26, 2010)

Marriages, careers, and children have taken their toll on our group, so we're looking for several new members who are interested in gaming in the Kyle area. We play at my house, just off I-35 in northern Kyle, every week. Right now we've been meeting mid-week, but if there is interest I'd like to start up a bi-weekly Friday game either in addition to the other game, or instead of it.

We play a wide variety of games, most recently Warhammer Fantasy 3rd edition, D&D 4th edition, and Song of Ice and Fire, but we're looking to move away from traditional fantasy for our next campaign,

The group itself is made up of players in their late 20's to early 30s, mostly experienced players who've been together for a while now. 

If you're interested, or have questions, let me know.


----------



## Mallaabbil (Jan 27, 2010)

*Interested*

I would be interested.  Get me some info to contact you


----------



## Master of the Game (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, sent you a PM.


----------

